# any help appreciated



## mark17779 (Nov 14, 2010)

My one girl Rose made a similar noise to this yesterday, and now Lily did it today for a few mins, but even louder. Rose has not made this sound today, and as far as I can tell Lily seems to of stopped.
There has been no change in behaviour, ie eating, drinking, playing. There has been no sneezing and breathing sounds like it always has been.


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow... I've never heard that sound before. It doesn't sound like sneezing or coughing to me... I don't know.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Definitely a URI. Treat her with antibiotics, she's sick.


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

URI?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Upper Respiratory Infection


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Aw poor girl. I agree with Rhasputin, i would say URI with that type of noise. She is for sure sick. Keep us posted on how she is doing.


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

I have a mouse that makes that sound. He only does it when he's all in a twitter about something.

The first time he did it, I thought it was a URI and even isolated him and treated "it" for 10 days. I never heard the sound during the 10 days, but about 15 minutes after I put him back with his women, he started it up again. After a lot of tub swapping, I found out he had some objection to one particular girl and that's what he was babbling on about.

I don't know what emotion is behind it, but he also does it when babies are born in a tub with him. He gets so wound up, I can hear him making that noise from the next room! Sometimes I wonder if he's trying to tell me the babies are his, or if he's trying to deny all responsibility.. :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I think it's bruxing; grinding the teeth, which meeces do when agitated, excited, interested, stressed out, etc. Does the cage smell like baby poop? That would be a sign of stress levels high enough to affect the GI tract; if this is the case you'll have to try to figure out what's what.

It might not hurt to treat with antibiotics and whatever, but I dont' think there's a health issue, per se.


----------



## mark17779 (Nov 14, 2010)

There are no funny smell's in their tank. No changes made to enviroment or anything to cause disstress ( tank was actually fully cleaned on saturday and no new products were used). As previously mentioned her cage mate did the noise on Saturday, but no where near as loud or continous as Lily did and that noise lasted for about 30 seconds. Then Sunday I heard that noise when they were both asleep, so I put my hand in to see who it was and what was up, that's when Lily started making that sound, maybe she's like me, dont like being woken up lol.
I've just got back in and had them both out for half an hour and to me they seem ok, running about/investigating/leaving me parcels all over my jumper.
I'm a virgin owner so only know what I've come accross on tinternet and books. If it was URI is there any other tell tale signs I should be looking out for so if needed I can keep a log for a vet ? The anti-biotics mentioned, are they special animal ones from a vet or can they have over the counter human ones ?


----------

